# Aspirin amount?



## shaggy

well Blaze went and got himself hurt again and this time i watched him do it. He gets in between the hay bails to eat cause he's a pig and i was getting him out by backing in out and I guess on his blind side he didn't see the the metal barrel on the ground and hit with the soul of his hoof. so now he's limping around and were going to see how he is tomorrow before calling the vet. but my horsey friend that helped me shaggy's tick problem before was there (her daughter and i were riding) and she told me that i could give him some aspirin to help with the pain. So my question is how much aspirin should i give him? I think his weight is some where between 800 and 1200 lbs not 100% positive on that tho.


----------



## shaggy

wow thanks for all the wonderful answers that i needed to help my horse (sarcasm)


----------



## verona1016

I've never heard of giving a horse aspirin. Bute is pretty common, and comes with dosing instructions on the package. I would personally be hesitant to give medications not intended for equines to my horse, given how sensitive their digestive tracts are.

How is Blaze doing today? Still limping?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

You would have better results as far as inflammation reduction using Bute, however Asprin will also reduce inflammation and will not "mask" inflammation for days as Bute will.

Merck Veterinary Manual

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/hrs3708

There is some more information. It seems 25mg/kg is the accepted therapeutic dose. For 1000lb horse that is just over 11,000mg (assuming this is once a day).

If you have 500mg tablets that is about 22 tablets per dose.

My mum used Asprin on her arthritic horse and administered it about 30 minutes prior to riding. Because it is not long acting it was good for keeping him comfy during rides. She used the vet prescribed large tablets that were about 4000mg per tablet and she did 2-3 per dose, if memory serves.


----------



## maura

Shaggy, 

If your expectation was that you would receive an substantive answer within an hour of posting your question, you might have been better off calling a vet clinic, using a paid service or doing some research yourself . Everyone here participates in their own free time and as they see fit, so it's a little silly to get huffy because other members haven't answered promptly enough to suit you.


----------



## verona1016

Thanks Anebel- I found that very informative


----------



## DancingArabian

Interesting! Never heard of giving aspirin to a horse. Learn something new every day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy

verona1016 said:


> I've never heard of giving a horse aspirin. Bute is pretty common, and comes with dosing instructions on the package. I would personally be hesitant to give medications not intended for equines to my horse, given how sensitive their digestive tracts are.
> 
> How is Blaze doing today? Still limping?


 Im hoping to get some bute from the vet if i can ever get the vet out and yeah he's still limping pretty bad. it took me ten minutes to get him to the barn and then poor guy I left the stall door open for him to go in if wanted (also wanted to see if he would move on his own.) and it took him a another ten minutes to ease himself into the stall


----------



## shaggy

maura said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> If your expectation was that you would receive an substantive answer within an hour of posting your question, you might have been better off calling a vet clinic, using a paid service or doing some research yourself . Everyone here participates in their own free time and as they see fit, so it's a little silly to get huffy because other members haven't answered promptly enough to suit you.


its wasn't my execptation to get an answer hour. I post this question last night.


----------



## shaggy

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> You would have better results as far as inflammation reduction using Bute, however Asprin will also reduce inflammation and will not "mask" inflammation for days as Bute will.
> 
> Merck Veterinary Manual
> 
> http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/hrs3708
> 
> There is some more information. It seems 25mg/kg is the accepted therapeutic dose. For 1000lb horse that is just over 11,000mg (assuming this is once a day).
> 
> If you have 500mg tablets that is about 22 tablets per dose.
> 
> My mum used Asprin on her arthritic horse and administered it about 30 minutes prior to riding. Because it is not long acting it was good for keeping him comfy during rides. She used the vet prescribed large tablets that were about 4000mg per tablet and she did 2-3 per dose, if memory serves.


thanks Anebel great information!


----------



## shaggy

sorry is i sounded huffy everyone I've had a stressful week and then blaze went and did this


----------



## Shropshirerosie

shaggy said:


> Im hoping to get some bute from the vet if i can ever get the vet out and yeah he's still limping pretty bad. it took me ten minutes to get him to the barn and then poor guy I left the stall door open for him to go in if wanted (also wanted to see if he would move on his own.) and it took him a another ten minutes to ease himself into the stall


Ouch that sounds bad. I wonder if an abscess could have developed that quickly. Can your farrier get there quicker?


----------



## Roperchick

if it took a long time it was probably because not many people have given a horse aspirin so they didnt want to answer falsely

i would try to get the farrier out to see if theres something bigger going on.


----------



## shaggy

Shropshirerosie said:


> Ouch that sounds bad. I wonder if an abscess could have developed that quickly. Can your farrier get there quicker?


Yeah poor guy. I wish the Farrier could. We can't get a hold of him. We've been trying and trying because all the horses are over due for trimmings.


----------



## shaggy

Roperchick said:


> if it took a long time it was probably because not many people have given a horse aspirin so they didnt want to answer falsely
> 
> i would try to get the farrier out to see if theres something bigger going on.


I didn't think about not many people giving aspirin because it sounded so common i guess when se told me about it. Like i said above we can't get a hold of our farrier.


----------



## HarleyWood

we give aspraease (?) from our tack store we always have a tube of that plus bute.


----------



## shaggy

HarleyWood said:


> we give aspraease (?) from our tack store we always have a tube of that plus bute.


huh i'll have to check and see if they have that at the our co-op tomorrow.


----------



## Roperchick

aaaah farriers..... never there when ur trying to get hold of them haha! maybe try another this one time?


----------



## HarleyWood

we always have tubes of them around just in case like when my gelding got an hoof absess and couldnt walk on his front leg, it helped a lot, and hes walking much better over a week later. we gave him it for 4 days 2 notches a day, hes 16hh and very muscular and probley 1400 pounds.


----------



## natisha

Google aspirin powder for horses. It's been around a long time.
If your horse is that sore I don't know what a farrier could do. 
He may need X-rays &/or nerve blocks to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## maura

It's still an odd attitude for a forum where everyone participates voluntarily. 

You don't get to demand a reponse in a certain time frame.

And posting snarkily when you don't you get a response in that time frame is not likely to encourage people to help you. 

Based on your description of the horse's movement, I would get the vet out ASAP.


----------

